# Stay safe



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope everyone that is in the parth of Michael has evacuated. What a crazy hurricane. Anything in the path of that eastern eyewall is taking a beating if not being destroyed. Thoughts and prayers go out to anyone affected.


----------

